# Breeders in South Jersey



## snaurf (Jul 20, 2010)

My wife and I are looking to bring home a puppy to join our family, but we're finding the process of finding a reputable breeder very difficult. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on breeders in the Cherry Hill, NJ area that they'd like to share?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have come across this kennel, they have a few nice looking dogs.

I'm sure that others will have recommendations from the area.

*sweetleagold.angelfire.com
http://www.lycinan.com/
*


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

www.shoregoldgoldenretrievers.com


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you willing to look out of state? A breeder here in New Hampshire co-owns and breeds with a woman from New York(sorry, not sure of location, but think it might be 
Albany). Beautiful male Kamakaze is trained in hunting. Waters Edge Kennel is the name. It's also listed under Breeders.NET. You might want to check it out. Good luck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact your local Golden Retriever club and ask for breeder recommendations.

Check out the GRCA's guide to choosing a breeder. It's a good bare minimum set of guidelines for ethical breeding. If your breeder fails to meet any of those guidelines, keep looking.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2010)

We just found ours at www.riversedgegoldens.com they had a litter of 7, 6 males. They're keeping the female and had 4 males available. They're only about 4 weeks old now and are ready around 8/21. The parents are both champion show dogs.


----------

